# New Motor-1992 Evinrude 25hp



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 3, 2011)

Forgot to tell you guys that I bought a new motor. I sold my Tohatsu to a duck hunter, and bought a 1992 Evinrude 25hp Electric start. I bought it from a friend of the family who is outboard mechanic. He said it was a good motor and had been completely serviced. I went to bama to pick it up last weekend but the darn thing wouldnt pump water. He put a new water pump kit in it, but as it turns out it had a bad thermostat... Anyway, I gave $900 for it... thought it was a fair price. Compression was an even 124 in each side. Its in great shape and starts very easily with the electric start. Cover was faded so he repainted it and put new decals on. 

Whats up with this thing not having a Pull start? No rope or nothing??? Kinda scares me. Any of you guys have a motor similar to this? Good or Bad?? Also, whats the difference between a 25 and a 30? Ill post pics soon... Thanks guys


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is the only pic I have, and it's before the new decals were put on.


----------



## PartsMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me. I wish I could find one like that here.
Does it have a groove and hook on the flywheel for a rope?


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 3, 2011)

PartsMan said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me. I wish I could find one like that here.
> Does it have a groove and hook on the flywheel for a rope?



Yes it does have the hook and groove. I assumed that I could get the rope at a local outboard shop. But a guy told me this morning that and rope would work. Guess Ill pick one up and throw it in the dry box.


----------



## zerofivenismo (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a similar motor. But my OB is a pull start and it is a 1990 model. So far, motor has been reliable and has run strong. Mines came with a 30hp carb, but I have my doubts it's packing any extra ponies. Initially, front shifter operation was a bit awkward for me, because my previous OB had shifter on the side. The cowling was in horrible condition, but it has been re-done. Looks like a new motor now.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 3, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> PartsMan said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good deal to me. I wish I could find one like that here.
> ...



I have a 30 hp with electric start, but no rope starter as well. I think packing a rope for emergency is about the most cost effective solution.
I think you got a good deal. Enjoy!


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally got my motor on last week and took a picture. It ran great the first time out. Hit 30mph top speed. It sat up for about a year before i got it, so it stalled and sputtered for the first 10 minutes, but ran like a champ afterwards. Fires up great, as long as youve got a good battery :LOL2: 

It looks a lot better from 20 feet than it does up close. But it is almost 20 years old. Maybe it needs a paintjob from Lil Blue Rude???


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just bought my 2000 yamaha 15 hp 4 stroke electric start and i read through the manual and in emergancy situations you carry a pull rope and it shows you what you have to remove in order to pull start the motor. So it pretty common i would assume.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice looking motor. I love the Evinrude/Johnsons, easy to find parts for and seem to go forever. Tough to tell from the angle, but is that 25 a long shaft? I have the service manuals for Evinrude (thanks Jim), let me know.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 27, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Nice looking motor. I love the Evinrude/Johnsons, easy to find parts for and seem to go forever. Tough to tell from the angle, but is that 25 a long shaft? I have the service manuals for Evinrude (thanks Jim), let me know.



Nope. Its a short shaft. I was tired of dealing with long shaft motors(factory 20" transom), so I cut the transom down to fit a short shaft motor.. And Id like to aquire a service manual if possible. Where did you find one? Theyre high on ebay.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 27, 2011)

Jim had a post with instructions to download a dropbox and he put the manuals in there for me. If you want, PM me your email and I'll send it to you (if it doesn't exceed the size limit).


----------



## Crankworm (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like you got a good deal on a nice motor. Have you looked at the inside of the cowl to see if there is an emergency pull rope taped in there? I remember I had a motor that had one taped in a small plastic bag inside the cowl from the factory but I'm not sure what motor that was. also if you ever have to pull start it make sure the rope is short enough that you pull it completly out as you start the motor, I've heard some real horrors about the motor starting and pulling the rope back into the flywheel with a person's hand still wrapped around the other end


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 28, 2011)

Note to self..."Put emergency rope in boat"


----------

